# 3 swarms in 3 days?



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

I have a top bar hive I've been "keeping" for three years. Its never been very good at making honey but has always been good at throwing swarms. (I know its because I'm not managing it properly but like most homesteaders I have MANY other projects). I have a an old Langstoth hive body that scrapiron sold me last spring. I have tried several times to rehome a swarm in it but they always take off the next day. Anywho.....

Two weeks ago a good sized swarm appears. I get it in the box. Next day its on a tree. I put it back in the box and try to close down the entrance with some screen. Next day, gone. Ohh well.

4 days ago another swarm appears. This time I staple screen all around entrance (make it bee tight). Get the swarm in the box left them in there 2 days (feeding them through a small hole). They stuck around. YAY!

One day after this swarm appears I have TWO MORE SWARMS. I check my old hive and new hive. Plenty of bees in both. That's 4 swarms in 2 weeks. Whats going on? How often can a hive swarm? Am I just lucky and my property is some kind of swarm magnet?

PS local beekeeper friend got the last two swarms. I haven't heard if they stuck around.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

they say a swarm will usually go to where there was a swarm before they can smell it. You are one lucky guy to get all those free bees.. I would like to just get a few free ones..Good luck. Try rubbing lemongrass oil on QTIP onto the bottom board near a back corner before putting you bees in the hive. Sometimes they dont like the smell of the box or wood.. The lemongrass oil they like and it may help keep them in there.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, 1 hive can throw several swarms. Of course all the swarms that issue after the primary swarm have virgin queens.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Next question. Do I feed them? I know some people fear that it sets off robbing ( original hive is about thirty yards away). I have an entrance feeder and 1:1 syrup all ready to go.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I do not recommend entrance feeders. Those do promote robbing. I wish they would quit including those things in beginners kits. 

Use a top feeder or make a feeding station. I feel that a feeding station is more natural for the bees as they have to leave the hive and go 'gather' their food.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I mostly use gallon jar feeders I get free from a couple local pizza joints. I drill 1/16" holes in two rows that will fit over the inter cover hole. Once in place I add a empty deep around it and add the outer cover.



I also some times use a plastic two gallon pail I get from donut shop for free with the same 1/16" holes I set on the inter cover but mostly set on the top bars due to the inter cover bowing under weight of 2 gallons of syrup. I also have some home made top feeders with floats that hold just over a gallon of syrup. They are easy to refill from a 5 gallon pail of syrup.

 Al


----------

